# [Italian NR] 3BLD 38.28 single Matteo Colombo



## x-colo-x (Mar 11, 2012)

Done today at Milan Cube Open 2012


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2012)

Very good! :tu


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 12, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Egide (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations, you're edges are very fast


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## insane569 (Mar 13, 2012)

Corners was nice. Good job man.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 13, 2012)

connngratzz


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 13, 2012)

Go fourth and change your signature.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 13, 2012)

That's crazy. Keep it up.


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! M2 with some commutators for M's edges?
What time do you need to make de edges of average (only execution)?

Sorry, for my English.


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks all 


jorgeskm said:


> Wow! M2 with some commutators for M's edges?
> What time do you need to make de edges of average (only execution)?
> 
> Sorry, for my English.


Yes, I did two commutators for the first 4 edges and M2 for the other 6..
I don't know, I think 18-20 or so.


----------

